# Dust Right Router Port



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Just installed the Rockler "dust right router dual port" http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=22104 on my router table. I modified the port by adding a gate after the port and before it enters the router table. I added the gate because I noticed that I lost most of the vacuum on top of the table but had almost all of the vacuum under the table. Now I can open the gate by the router table so I can balance the amount of vacuum at both ends. One more advantage with the gate is that I can close the gate and remove the hose from on top of the table and vacuum the table top.









I also modified the vacuum draw under the table with an extension of sch 20 pvc pipe. This helps to focus the vacuum from the router. I am going to put a door on the front of the router table to force more chip into the vacuum inlet.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Pretty nifty!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Anything that helps to keep that dust out of your lungs is a good thing Bob. Nice addition.


----------

